# Are you a pet owner?



## Ex-Dragoon (30 Dec 2007)

Pretty straight forward poll


----------



## TN2IC (30 Dec 2007)

I got fishes and a puppy.... so I can't vote twice...


----------



## Mike Baker (30 Dec 2007)

Got a dog, but he thinks he's a human ;D


----------



## Strike (30 Dec 2007)

I have two cats that are completely insane.


----------



## Pte.Butt (30 Dec 2007)

Kitties! Meow.  ;D


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (30 Dec 2007)

Strike said:
			
		

> I have two cats that are completely insane.



I can relate, I also thats in the manual lol


----------



## PPCLI Guy (30 Dec 2007)

I have 3 cats (4 until recently) and two dogs.

On the cat front, two have been with us since a tour in England 12 years ago.

I have an 11 year old Golden Retriever (also British - so he has great breeding but is dumb as a post - much like me who is also British) and a 3 year old all black German Shepard.  When I returned from the last long Ex, I discovered that I needed a third dog (when PPCLI Gal told me so) and the German Shepard pup (named Te-Tonka) has been conceived, but not yet born, and is due home in Feb.


----------



## BernDawg (30 Dec 2007)

One dog
2 cats
5 Hermit crabs
and soon to have a couple hundred "Amazing" sea monkeys.


----------



## armyvern (30 Dec 2007)

Ahem*

I added another voting option for people like me.


----------



## stryte (30 Dec 2007)

2 cats and until recently a dog. I will be getting another dog sometime in 2008.
My 2 cats are also insane but I figure having 2 is good because they attack play with each other for the most part and leave me alone


----------



## Flip (30 Dec 2007)

> and soon to have a couple hundred "Amazing" sea monkeys.



You are growing fish food - get a fish  ;D

I might be the record holder for cats not on a farm.

5 - cats at home
4 - cats at work ( thak God I'm self employed - the cats are a deductable)
6 - Koi
1 - Parrot 
1 - bunch of goldfish ( you can't name em )
1 - another bunch of tropicals ( these either ) 

Wow! - Another weird thread!


----------



## SupersonicMax (30 Dec 2007)

One dog.  Here she is :







Her name is Gretchen!

Max


----------



## JAWS228 (30 Dec 2007)

One dog, (pug) 

and one bird (cockatiel).

and we'll be getting a bulldog sometime in the near future.


----------



## SupersonicMax (30 Dec 2007)

Just a comment, you forgot to put "Girlfriend/Wife" in the options 

Max


----------



## lizbobiz79 (30 Dec 2007)

I've got a golden doodle...half golden retriever/half poodle mix. It's a non-shedding breed. Rio (the dog) is pretty cute and friendly with anyone at all,lol!


----------



## Hawk (30 Dec 2007)

One cat - a beautiful calico named Cleo . . . . and SHE owns ME  :

Crazy as they come, but such a wonderful pet

Hawk


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (30 Dec 2007)

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> Just a comment, you forgot to put "Girlfriend/Wife" in the options
> 
> Max



I am guessing you rarely end up getting laid then eh?


----------



## SupersonicMax (30 Dec 2007)

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> I am guessing you rarely end up getting laid then eh?



I have a long time girlfriend, that's no problem 

Max


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (30 Dec 2007)

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> I have a long time girlfriend, that's no problem
> 
> Max



Does she come to the site?


----------



## eurowing (30 Dec 2007)

Ginger the Brown dog, Blue Headed Pionus, Hatebird, tropical fish and a local saltwater tank in progress.


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (30 Dec 2007)

We have a Jack Russell Terrier. She is 4 and *full* of energy. I hear she will slow down around 12 or 13.   :-\

The kids have some "fishies" that become daddy's when you can't see them through the glass anymore...


----------



## Rayman (30 Dec 2007)

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> Just a comment, you forgot to put "Girlfriend/Wife" in the options
> 
> Max



I hope your signifigant other doesnt read that. Or else its going to be the couch for you. :rofl:


----------



## SupersonicMax (30 Dec 2007)

Rayman said:
			
		

> I hope your signifigant other doesnt read that. Or else its going to be the couch for you. :rofl:



She actually did, and it deserved a big slap on the back of the head   Now she says I am the animal !

Max


----------



## Hawk (30 Dec 2007)

If the shoe fits - - - >

Hawk


----------



## Roy Harding (30 Dec 2007)

Four cats:

Two are house cats, about 6 years old.  Both have six toes on each paw, and are Maine Coons (littermates) who weigh in at around 20 lbs (and they aren't overweight).

The other two are little old ladies - about 14 years old now, about five lbs each.  They helped raise the kids.  They're both ornery now, and don't seem to get along with anyone but me.  So, they live in the shop (where I am most of the time).  They're slow now, but still can demand respect when required (ask the two house cats and the dog).  I'm not looking forward to their inevitable and fast approaching demise - they kinda' make me feel special - they won't come near anybody but me.

One dog:

A year old Old English Mastiff (NOT a Bullmastiff which is a related but different breed).  She's my constant companion - it's like having a growth on my left hip, she's always there.  Rides shotgun in my truck, and is extremely loyal and well behaved.  She weighs in now at 120 lbs and is still growing (the Giant breeds usually don't reach full growth until 18 months so she's still got six to go, more or less).  She can be fierce when need be - this spring she chased off two bears while we were walking in the local woods.  Tail between her legs, pissing the whole time - but still driving those bears off.  Kept herself between me and the bears.  You've got to admire that - scared to death, losing bladder control, and STILL doing what she thought needed to be done.  I work from home, so she's with me always - except at night.  No animals (except me) allowed in our bedroom - that's a house rule.  She gives the two shop cats their due respect, and after her first experience with them (bloody nose), she gives them a wide berth as well.


----------



## 1feral1 (30 Dec 2007)

Well, the beasts that own me are two four year old Seal Point Siamese cats. Sam, who is the king of the house, and Asia, his submissive female cousin, who he dominates all the time.

To me Siamese cats are like dogs in cats bodies. They are intense, he constantly is alert and patrols his AO with authority, while she would rather sit and watch. Both are well balanced curious loveable creatures, who make a bad day good, and I apprecaite their company. We all get along well.

They both enjoy a game of fetch, torture their cat toys, eagerly play cockroach hockey, and love chasing lizards, and are indoor cats only, going out to the backyard with me only, for a salad of grass, a vomit, a roll or two, and then back inside. They have 24hr access to the outdoor pergola thru a cat flap, the pergola is a secure area, and acts like an outdoor room attached to the house, where the BBQ, outside furniture and another TV and stereo are. So they can get fresh air as required, and cannot escape.

I enjoy them very much, and being on my own, its good to have them wating for me, when I get home at the end of a work day. As wierd as it sounds, next to them, my next family member is back in Saskatchewan.

The more I date the local Sheilas, the more I love my cats.

Pic to fol, once I get home tomorrow.


Cheers,


Wes


----------



## Rayman (30 Dec 2007)

My most memorable pet was a West Highland White Terrier. This thing came up to about your shins but would bark and growl and try and break every leash it got if it saw a dog. The bigger the better. It hated every German Sheppard it saw, and Rotweiller for that matter. It always used to put the run on any squirrel or mouse or cat it saw. In fact in the house we lived in while we had him he would sit at the top of the stairs watching out the back door and start making little barks and growls the odd time until something came in the yard then it would have a heart attack at the back door till it got to go out and go Blitzkreig on whatever had chose to trespass into "his" yard (he let the birds in cause my mom had a bird feeder and basically we more or less trained him to put the run on cats and squirrels or other varmin that tried to put the run on the birds). Dog toys would last maybe two days and we had to give this dog construction gloves to chew on...and needless to say it would chew them to nothing in a month flat. An ankle bitter that had the attitude of some kind of demon. Though he had a real weak digestive system and eventually passed due to cancer. Though that dog was a fighter right from day one till the end.


----------



## timma (30 Dec 2007)

I have four  cats at my house, three females named Dot, Sophi , and Twister, and one male named Junior  who meows for food constantly and eats all the time but never gains any weight. He used to be fat but he got sick and became skin and bones. Dot is the boss cat and she swats all the other cats whenever she wants something and they are in the way. Twister was a stray but we adopted her and she is skittish but is getting bolder. Sophi is also skittish because my siblings and I would chase her through the house when we were young .I previously had four cats named Graham, Moe, Lizz, and Carbin . Carbin was really old, about 20, when he died. I like kittys!


----------



## Devlin (30 Dec 2007)

One Blue Tick Beagle at this house, he chases deer and rabbits for me during hunting season and follows his nose into all sorts of trouble the remainder of the year....neighbour has cats....beagle thinks cats are rabbits (I never said he was smart)....neighbour should keep cats in their yard ;D

i swear if he brings one more of them to me and drops it at my feet things could get ugly..... :-\

For anyone considering a Beagle let me warn you they howl a little....

Anyone else have working/hunting dogs?


----------



## Old Sweat (30 Dec 2007)

Our first dog was a Lab named Pilot. No, not after Maisonneueve's Chien in the early days of Montreal; our guy earned his name as a pup after he dry humped the leg of the female half of a couple we are very close too. Our logic, impaired or heightened by booze: the beast was not too bright and terribly horny.


----------



## Gunner98 (30 Dec 2007)

Currently, 3 cats (one mother and her kitten + 1) and one Cross2 breed dog.  Gerbil, dog and cat graveyard plot owners as well.  As a child we had a makeshift baseball diamond with family pets buried under each base/position.


----------



## proudnurse (30 Dec 2007)

Orange tabby kitten named "Milo" (yes, my daughter named him after the movie Milo and Otis) he's about 4 months old, and my dad surprised her shortly after we had our 12 yr old cat put down back in the fall  he recently learned how to fetch and kept bringing me his little ball the other day. He actually let out this little growl when I tried to take it away from him. It's been cool having him around. 

~Rebecca


----------



## emmiee (30 Dec 2007)

Currently I have one cat named Padma (given at birth, not by me) she goes by Ms Kitty.  She is a Maine Coon

At one time I owned two cats and two dogs. All rescue animals.  A beagle, Lois,  who lived to 19 years, a mixed Huskey Wolf, Gus, two calico cats.

Ms.Kitty came to me 6 years ago from a breeder that was going to have her euthanized because she was the runt. When I heard this I asked for her, and because the breeder knew me said yes.  She has been a great friend. 
This runt currently weighs in at 15 lbs. and is not fat!. 

If I can get get a pic posted I will.

emma


----------



## Reccesoldier (31 Dec 2007)

One Dog - Belle - The worlds only fat Dalmatian, barely bites her own food.
One Cat - Tinker - Um, she's a cat. terrorizes the aforementioned dog

For those of you who are paying attention, yes, that's Tinker - Belle.  Aren't Kids cute when they're in that Walt Disney stage.  :


----------



## Shec (31 Dec 2007)

Owned by an 8 year old female Akita/Chow mix named Kinook who can't resist an open door.  One morning, while we were walking off-leash in Ottawa's National Arborteum,  the Bytown Gunners were holding a lecture on the grounds just outside their perimeter fence.  Kinook just had to make a beeline for the tent/CP that was the subject of the lecture and inspect it, endearing herself to most of the troop in the process although I don't think the Instructor was too impressed.


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (31 Dec 2007)

One dog....Tobi...here he is.


----------



## Kat Stevens (31 Dec 2007)

My best friend in the world, a 12 year old, 140 lb Alaskan Husky/Arctic Wolf X named Yukon, passed away this summer.  No intention to do it again, it just sucks too much to say goodbye at the end.


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (31 Dec 2007)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> My best friend in the world, a 12 year old, 140 lb Alaskan Husky/Arctic Wolf X named Yukon, passed away this summer.  No intention to do it again, it just sucks too much to say goodbye at the end.



Understood. they become like another child in the family. When we lost our first dog to cancer in 02 it took us 2 years before we could think of another dog....now it seems like Tobi's been here for ever....now that the nest is empty he's great company and he doesn't eat as much as my kids did!


----------



## Hawk (31 Dec 2007)

I agree - its like having a two-year-old in the house. We had a beautiful English Springer when we were raising our son. Babe was his constant companion - and as an only child almost his sibling! (In the car, "Mom, Babe's leaning on me", "Mom, Babe's breathing on me"). She died when he was in high school, and we haven't been in a position to own a dog since. She was one of the world's great dogs!

At the same time we had a foundling cat, Promise (found the first Sunday in Advent - the day the Sunday School kids lit the Promise candle). Prom and Babe were good friends, but if the dog got too rough the cat would open up her nose. If Prom wasn't in the mood, she'd raise her unsheathed claws and Babe would sit down.

Hawk


----------



## Retired AF Guy (1 Jan 2008)

Two cats, Socks and Cesare. Cesare was born outside of Naples, Italy and I brought him and his littermate Athena back with me when I was posted back to Canada in '03. Unfortunately, Athena caught a lung infection and passed away a couple of years ago. So, I adopted Socks to keep Cesare company and for the first two weeks she absolutely terrorized poor Cesare! Fortunately, she settled down and the two now get along. Cesare mainly sleeps ( 6 1/2 years old) and Socks (5 yrs) constantly seeks attention.


----------



## Jammer (1 Jan 2008)

My 'little" fella about 2o months ago...


----------



## retiredgrunt45 (1 Jan 2008)

My three boys, Socks, Joey and Maxwell smart.

All big old toms, love them to death!!

If there's such a thing as reincarnation, I want to come back as a house cat.

Eat, drink, sleep, poop and sleep somemore, what a life!


----------



## HERC (1 Jan 2008)

Two Chocolate Labs here.  Faith and Callie 3 and 2 years old.







Cheers,  Shayne


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (1 Jan 2008)

Herc said:
			
		

> Two Chocolate Labs here.  Faith and Callie 3 and 2 years old.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nice, my brother has two chocolates as well....beautiful temperaments....your dogs look great!


----------



## Jack O. (1 Jan 2008)

Dogs for me, the one gal's a lab/retriever mix, picture a black golden retriever, that's Bailey. Up until recently sadly  a big ole retriever, Moose. Cancer took him at 11 years on December 7th. This is the two of them 9 years ago, when Bailey was just a pup.


----------



## TN2IC (1 Jan 2008)

Ok this is an email my mom just sent to me... gave me a good chuckle.

Fw: Government Cat - if only it weren't true.‏


The Four Cats !

Four men were bragging about how smart their cats were . 

The first man was an Engineer, the second man was an Accountant, the third man was a Chemist and the fourth man was a Government Employee.

To show off, the Engineer called his cat, 
"T-square, do your stuff." 
T-square pranced over to the desk, took out some paper and pen and promptly drew a circle, a square, and a triangle. Everyone agreed that was pretty smart.

But the Accountant said his cat could do better. 
He called his cat and said, 
"Spreadsheet, do your stuff." 
Spreadsheet went out to the kitchen and returned with a dozen cookies. He divided them into 4 equal piles of 3 cookies ............Everyone agreed that was good. 

But the Chemist said his cat could do better. He called his cat and said "Measure, do your stuff." 
Measure got up, walked to the fridge, took out a quart of milk,, got a 10 ounce glass from the cupboard and poured exactly 8 ounces without spilling a drop into the glass. 
Everyone agreed that was pretty good.

Then the three men turned to the Government Employee and said, "What can your cat do?"
The Government Employee called his cat and said....
"Coffee Break.....do your stuff." 
Coffee Break jumped to his feet!
ate the cookies.....
drank the milk.....
sh*t on the paper.... 
screwed the other three cats.... 
claimed he injured his back while doing so.... 
filed a grievance report for unsafe working conditions.... 
put in for Workers Compensation......
and went home for the rest of the day on sick leave!!!!!!!



 ;D


----------



## 1feral1 (1 Jan 2008)

retiredgrunt45 said:
			
		

> If there's such a thing as reincarnation, I want to come back as a house cat.
> 
> Eat, drink, sleep, poop and sleep somemore, what a life!



We can't forget to lick one's balls and 'lip stick' too, and hopefully you/we won't be neutered - eek!

Life as a male Siamese cat would be great, but I had Sammy's dim-sims clipped as a kitten. I don't know if I could handle a nutless life, ha! My meows would be suprano.

Council regulations permit only two cats per house in Cabooltureshire. Kind of of sucks.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## Flip (1 Jan 2008)

We used to have a little thug at work called Ringo.
A classic tabby with a seriously wild attitude, but a curious gift for manipulating humans.

He actually learned to phone home!

When it was quitting time he would pull his disappearing act........
He's stay out to play all evening.

When he got hungry and wanted to get back into the shop,
He'd simply stand beside the payphone at a nearby restaurant
until some poor schmuck had to drop a quarter to please his girlfriend.

One night the meat delivery van pulled up and Ringo made buddies with the driver.
Naturally we didn't get a call until all of the driver's deliveries were done
at about 3.00 Am.  The driver sat with Ringo until I came to let him in.

When we were out of town on business we arrived home to find Ringo nowhere near the shop.  As It was midwinter, I was furious with my employee and she helped us look for him.  Sure enough, there he was, holding court - at a table of his own - in the middle of the above mentioned restaurants' lounge. A ring of empty creamers surrounding him.
That cat knew how to run a tab!!

Ringo's ashes are on the mantle above the TV.
I miss him............but he was a jerk.


----------



## Rodahn (16 Jan 2008)

And here is what I hope to get in the near future......


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (16 Jan 2008)

Sweet! ;D


----------



## I_am_John_Galt (16 Jan 2008)

This is Otis two summers ago: he's a Lab X Boxer (runs and chases stuff like a lab, but clowns around like a boxer).


----------



## Strike (16 Jan 2008)

Here are my guys.  Max is the orange tabby (11 yrs), Skylar is the grey and white (9 yrs), and my parents cat is the grey mean-looking guy who passed away a few months ago.


----------



## Springroll (17 Jan 2008)

I have a 7 yr old Akita named Diesel and a 12 yr old cat named Frederick.

Both have moved with us form coast to coast to coast!


----------



## c_canuk (17 Jan 2008)

I have a 6 year old tonkeniese(sic?) named Eleena... some sort of mixed siamese that has the intellegence but isn't homicidal to humans other than it's owner... other cats on the other hand... She hunts constantly and follows me around when I'm home... likes to wrestle.

And my mother gave me one of her cats, Huri, that was afraid of water, not good when they were planning on living on the sail boat... he's twice the size of a normal cat and runs the neighbor hood cat gang. He's pretty laid back, and likes to try to catch his little ball when you bounce it for him.

When we first got him at the house he went outside to play for a while with Eleena and disapeared, didn't find him until the next week... there was construction down the street so he was hiding in the woods till late at night when it was quiet then comming back, unfortunatly no one was up when he would be home until saturday I was outside BBQing at 3 am with a few beers and heard him calling out... I called to him and he came home... so we kept him inside for a few months for him to get the idea that he lives there now... then my buddie's wife put a harness and leash on him to take him outside for some fresh air... he wasn't having any of it... he just looked at her with a "Not going to happen B***H!" look and went completely limp. 

I have never seen a cat use passive resistance before, it was hilarious, so we let him out of it and he's been fine ever since, he practicaly lives outside now.


----------



## Hawk (17 Jan 2008)

My Cleo is strictly an indoor cat - she HATES it outside - but if you can prevent her from hacking you to ribbons on the way, loves to go for a ride in the truck! I thought maybe I could get her used to going out on a leash. She pulled the completely limp routine. I picked her up, took her out to the step and set her down. Ever seen a cat climb up a person from ground level to shoulder level? I gave up - if she wants to stay in, she can stay in.


Hawk


----------



## Flip (17 Jan 2008)

Funny this thread should stsrt up again........ 

Last night I was awakened by one of our small grey female cats.
She was wet from her bath.
Why did my wife give her a bath at considerable personal risk?
Because while she was reading in the living room,
Elley parted the fireplace screen and climbed up the chimney.
I guess she was wondering why Santa hadn't visited her?
Anyhow she was covered front to back and head to toe with black soot.
So there I was in bed after, having a very damp cuddle with a mop
who didn't want to cuddle with Mom just then. ;D

Bye the way - We are looking for a home for a large tabby called Buddy.
He's only 7 monthes old and bit of a character - He's not fitting in very 
well with the girls (smaller cats) at work.

Anyone in Edmonton interested? - PM me.


----------



## Dirty Patricia (17 Jan 2008)

Two GSDs - 9 yrs and 11 mos.


----------



## mysteriousmind (17 Jan 2008)

I have 2 cats, 

1- is named Guizmo 4 years old, around 18 pounds
2- is named maya 2 years old, around 10 pounds, always purring

Since I got a house at the end of December, ill get a dog this year, possibly as my gift upon completing my QL3. Ill probably get a Brittish Bulldog or a Bouvier bernois. 0(dont know the name in english)


----------



## PMedMoe (17 Jan 2008)

Had to add a picture of my baby!


----------



## Hawk (17 Jan 2008)

PMedMoe:

What's the Springer's name - WHAT A BEAUTY!!! I'm particularly fond of them - my Babe was liver and white.


Hawk


----------



## PMedMoe (18 Jan 2008)

Hawk, her name is Katie (originally Caper from Cape Breton) and she is a Springer/Border Collie cross as near as we can tell.  Very territorial (which is normal for female Border Collies).  We are her third or fourth owners that we know of, got her when she was 6 yrs old.  She's 10 now and still pretty active (when she wants to be).


----------



## soon_to_be_army_05 (18 Jan 2008)

Yup....We got a Puppy dog, 4 kitties plus the Mommy Cat and a Hamster. It only would let me put one....lol


----------



## Trinity (18 Jan 2008)

Tweety (No I did NOT name him,... adopted)

4 years, 20 pounds


----------



## Hawk (18 Jan 2008)

PMedMoe - with that breeding, she should be one wonderful dog! Our's was a purebred Springer, but a pound puppy. She'd been running loose, picked up by the poundkeeper in Estevan, SK, who was a personal friend, and we rescued her. She was active and a complete dingbat right up to the time her liver failed and we had to put her down, at age 14. Enjoy - she's lovely.


Hawk


----------



## Cat (21 Jan 2008)

One horribly adorable kitten named by the cadets of the Squadron I was working with. 

Camo the Combat Kitty






And two now deceased adopted Guinea Pigs - Sally(darker) and Fluffy - neither named by me (The Chin's name is Spazz - he was my roommates)






Hmm - I voted for one cat - because she's the only one who's technically mine - however I may qualify for Vern's zoo if you count my 7 university level roommates. Unfortunately they're harder to catch, name and cage.

**edited
s


----------



## deedster (21 Jan 2008)

I have a 13 1/2 year old Dalmatian cross who has his own website. 
Warning:  Don't go there if you can't stand pop-ups!
http://mickeythedog.tripod.com/
He's the BEST!


----------



## Frmr_Cpl (26 Jan 2008)

If it moves and it can get hurt it has probably made its way through my place at some point in time.


----------



## emmiee (27 Jan 2008)

This is my ball'o'fun Ms Kitty


----------



## paganmystic (27 Jan 2008)

nice poll 
my dog is a shepard/rotweiller/border collie cross
the other; usually gets me a shoot in the arm ... a wife      lol


----------



## Hawk (27 Jan 2008)

http://www.garyrip.com/screenclean.swf

You'll enjoy this! Certain friends and family have WAY too much time on their hands!


Hawk


----------



## Booked_Spice (28 Jan 2008)

Well this is my topic---- ha ha ha and for those who know me..  I am going to list my pets. It might take awhile....

7 cats- 2 inside- 5 outside
2 pygmy goats ( outside of course)
4 dogs 
-2 Purebred Great Pyreneese( My coyote hunters)
-1 purebred Keeshond
-1 German Shepard

1 Standardbred Horse
1 Appaloosa Horse
1 miniture horse who is Prego
1 mini donkey- half shaggy

2 Turtles.....

Hmm I think that is about it for now............maybe this is why Hubby has to go back to the Sandbox......


----------



## Roy Harding (28 Jan 2008)

D Squared said:
			
		

> I have a 13 1/2 year old Dalmatian cross who has his own website.
> Warning:  Don't go there if you can't stand pop-ups!
> http://mickeythedog.tripod.com/
> He's the BEST!



I visited the site - I even sent an email to "cybermickey2000@hotmail.com" - but I got this in return:



> <cybermickey2000@hotmail.com>: host mx4.hotmail.com[65.54.244.232] said: 550
> Requested action not taken: mailbox unavailable (in reply to RCPT TO
> command)



I'm crushed.


----------



## eurowing (3 Feb 2008)

New addition, Pasta the Bourke's Parakeet

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bourke%27s_Parrot

He joins Darien the Blue Headed Pionus and Alberta the Vampire/Werewolf/Hatebird.

Pasta is either short for pastel (for his colouring) or Pastafarian.  I have not decided which yet.


----------



## krimynal (27 Feb 2015)

Completely off-topic from the army , but I figured it might be nice to know what kind of animal lovers we have on here !!

Let us know what you have , what you wish you had , what you plan on having !

for my part , We have a small zoo ! lol

3 Cats ( Nalah , Velcro and Marcus )
4 Fish ( no names ) 
2 Snakes ( Zoe and Nixon )

We are buying 2 Spiders next week , plan on buying 2 Monitors ( lizards ) in the next year or so and we are waiting for a PMQ to get both of our dogs !!!!

So yeah , real animal lovers right here !


----------



## krimynal (27 Feb 2015)

oh I did a research on the site using "favorite Pets" my bad !


----------



## The Bread Guy (27 Feb 2015)

Stand by to merge in 3, 2, 1 .....


----------

